# Job Availability @ Woodcraft in N.E Florida



## croessler (Jun 22, 2007)

Did that get your attention? The Woodcraft store in Jacksonville,Fl is looking for an experienced Woodworker / Cabinetmaker to hire as a full-time assistant manager. If anyone is interested contact the store and ask for 
either Janet (the Manager, also my wife) or Jim (the owner); they also have the job posted on Monster.com

Regency Court
9280 Arlington Expressway
Jacksonville, FL 32225
Phone: 904-721-9796
Fax: 904-721-9011
[email protected]

yes, that's right… the store manager is my wife 

Have fun…


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

Hmmm Employee discounts…

Did they find somebody in the last 213 days?


----------



## Woodchuck1957 (Feb 4, 2008)

WOW ! A store that actually hires people with trade experience ? Thats geting to be unheard of nowdays.


----------



## ropedog (Mar 26, 2008)

its a great job,but then i have to move to florida. no thanks i like it up here.


----------



## jm540 (Jan 14, 2009)

what does it pay and benes


----------



## croessler (Jun 22, 2007)

*You do realize this was more than 6 months ago, don't you? *

This job was filled quite a while back, I posted this as a favor to the manager of the store.

Seriously folks…


----------

